# Need name of this tile removal tool



## Sleeper (Mar 24, 2009)

I have the tool in the middle of the photo below that’s used to remove tile, but I use it for Digging. Its light weight and I sharpen it somewhat to chop roots out of post holes and trenches. It’s really a great tool and I want to buy my daughter one, but I can’t remember what it’s called to order it. I also have a heavy flat digging bar to break up rocks, but it is really heavy so I only use when I have to.


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

I call them a straight hoe.


----------



## Sleeper (Mar 24, 2009)

BigJim said:


> I call them a straight hoe.


Thanks BigJim, but that wouldn't work to find one. I bought it at Home Depot in the tile department, but I looked through tile and the garden department without finding one. I found the above photo by searching for tile floor removal tools, but not a place came up that actually sells the one I have.


----------



## Sleeper (Mar 24, 2009)

*Ok I think its called a Root Cutter- Mutt*

Here is one from Amazon for $25 plus shipping. I don't know why I thought it was for removing floor tile. LOL http://www.amazon.com/Root-Cutter-Mutt-Heavy-Scraping/dp/B00AFMN2AS.


----------



## Joeb41 (Jun 23, 2012)

In New England we call them ice choppers, but in southern Cal. it may be called something else. Here we find them at Home Depot.
https://jet.com/product/detail/3671...D-FL2PZhjPFGmIDcqUgpj7Zb_8TNYJlZ2gaAp2N8P8HAQ


----------



## shoot summ (Feb 21, 2014)

It's a mutt, great all around tool.

http://www.harborfreight.com/4-inch-mutt-with-wood-handle-95005.html


----------



## Sleeper (Mar 24, 2009)

Smudger66 said:


> Mutt
> 
> Sent from my SM-T700 using Tapatalk





shoot summ said:


> It's a mutt, great all around tool.
> 
> http://www.harborfreight.com/4-inch-mutt-with-wood-handle-95005.html


A Mutt! Wow I got to write that on my tool, LOL Thanks guys :thumbsup:

People have asked me many times over the years what the tool was called and I'd always be embarrassed because I had no idea. I always thought it was for breaking up tile floors, but knew that it worked great for digging trenches which I did a lot of. 

Oh BTW I had no idea that HF sold them and I'm going to pick one up there for my daughter. Thanks for the link shoot summ


----------



## shoot summ (Feb 21, 2014)

Sleeper said:


> A Mutt! Wow I got to write that on my tool, LOL Thanks guys :thumbsup:
> 
> People have asked me many times over the years what the tool was called and I'd always be embarrassed because I had no idea. I always thought it was for breaking up tile floors, but knew that it worked great for digging trenches which I did a lot of.
> 
> Oh BTW I had no idea that HF sold them and I'm going to pick one up there for my daughter. Thanks for the link shoot summ


They are great fro removing tile, and thin set, I have a straight handle, and one with a D handle.

I also use it a lot when I have to repair sprinkler heads, my trees have a lot of roots, the mutt helps clear them our around the heads.


----------

